# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Forum-Update: Infos und Tipps & Tricks

## noox

Am 21. Februar habe ich das Forum upgedatet, wobei es sich um einen größeren Versionsprung handelte.

Mittlerweilen sollten die meisten Bugs gefixt sein. Hier ein paar wichtige Änderungen und Tipps.

*Smileys*
Die Smileys, die mit der neuen Forumsversion gekommen sind, sind sehr klein und sehr verwaschen und daher kaum zu unterscheiden. Ich habe mittlerweilen wieder die alten aktiviert.  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 


*Style* 
Das neue Design kommt etwas moderner daher (ich hoffe, euch gefällts). Ich habe mich für einen weißen Hintergrund entschieden, da das Vieles vereinfacht und viele große Seiten das verwenden. Wobei der Hintergrund der Texte sogar leicht grau ist. Allerdings kann es bei sehr hell eingestellten Monitoren wie weiß wirken.

Manche User haben gemeint, dass der helle Hintergrund anstrengend zu lesen sei. Grundsätzlich empfehle ich zum Lesen und Arbeiten den Kontrast und die Helligkeit des Monitors stark zurückzudrehen. Eure Augen werden es euch danken. Für Fotos und Videos ist es allerdings weniger ideal. Wenn ihr den Monitor also nicht dunkler stellen wollt, könnt ihr jetzt links unten den Style "Downhill Rangers Grey" ausprobieren. Der ist gleich wie der normale Style - außer, dass bei der Thread-Ansicht, der Text-Hintergrund leicht grau und das Grün des User-Bereichs etwas dunkler ist. 
Kontrollzentrum (rechts oben) -> Einstellungen ändern (links Mitte)  -> Verschiedene Einstellungen -> Style des Forums (unterer Bereich).


*Video-Einbindung*
Ihr könnt jetzt mit einem eigenen Symbol beim Editor direkt Videos von den wichtigsten Portalen einbinden (Pinkbike, IBC geht allerdings (noch) nicht). Es gibt dazu im Editor den Video-Button zwischen Bild-Button und Zitieren-Button.

Falls ihr das Symbol nicht habt, habt ihr eventuell einen Editor konfiguriert, der das nicht unterstützt. Den Editor könnt ihr hier konfigurieren:
Kontrollzentrum (rechts oben) -> Einstellungen ändern (links Mitte)  -> Verschiedene Einstellungen -> Posts/Nachrichten-Editor.


*Dateimanager*
Die neue Version hat eine neue Möglichkeit Anhänge/Attachments raufzuladen. Allerdings ist dieser Dateimanager meiner Meinung nach Schrott. Zu klein, zu unübersichtlich und sieht furchtbar aus. Bei der Forumsumstellung wurden alle User auf diesen neuen Dateimanager umgestellt. Ich habe das mittlerweilen wieder auf den alten Upload-Screen umgestellt. Wenn ihr trotzdem den neuen Dateimanager ausprobieren wollt:
Kontrollzentrum (rechts oben) -> Einstellungen ändern (links Mitte) -> Verschiedene Einstellungen -> Dateimanager (unterer Bereich).


*Button "Antworten" und "Direkt Antworten"*
Es gab schon in der alten Forumsversion das sogenannte "Quick Reply" bzw. "Direkt Antworten". Dabei ist direkt unter der Liste der Posts ein Eingabefeld für Antworten. Es muss daher kein neues Fenster zum Eingeben einer Antwort geöffnet werden. Bei der alten Version hat man das benutzen können, indem man auf die kleinen Buttons bei den Posts gedrückt hat. Hat man die großen Button "Antworten" am Beginn und Ende der Liste gedrückt, so ist man zum neuen Fenster zum Schreiben einer Antwort gekommen. Hier hatte man dann alle Möglichkeiten: Attachments-Upload, Umfragen, etc.

Bei der neuen Version wurde das überarbeitet. Einerseits ist das Handling vom Zitieren noch angenehmer geworden. Andererseits hat jetzt aber auch der große "Antworten-"-Button zum  Quick-Reply geführt. Erst wenn man dort auf Erweitert ging, konnte man so Attachments raufladen etc. Mit einem Doppelklick auf "Antworten" wäre man direkt auf den umfangreichen Antworten-Screen gekommen. Nur wer weiß das.

Deswegen habe ich das umgestellt: Der "Antworten"-Button geht ab sofort wieder wie bisher zum umfangreichen Antworten-Screen. Oben neben dem "Antworten"-Button gibt es einen "Direkt Antworten"-Button. Mit dem kommt man schnell zum Direkt-Antworten-Eingabefeld. 

Achtung: Der "Direkt Antworten"-Button funktioniert erst, wenn die gesamt Seite geladen wurde!


*Browser:*
Am besten funktioniert die Seite (unter Windows) übrigens mit Firefox oder Chrome. Diese Browser verwende ich selbst regelmäßig. Auch Safari (Windows) scheint sehr gut zu funktionieren. 

Beim IE werden manche Objekte nicht abgerundet dargestellt (etwa die Buttons). Außerdem gibt es hin und wieder Probleme bei der Anzeige der doppelten Banner am oberen Seitenrand. 

Opera verwende ich zuwenig, verhält sich aber auf der Seite ähnlich wie der IE.


*Posts bewerten*
Posts können bei der neuen Version mit Klick auf den schwarzen Stern in der Fußzeile rechts unterhalb des Posts (bzw. der Userinformation beim Post) bewertet werden.

----------


## noox

Es gibt jetzt noch ein kleines, feines Feature in der Galerie: Ist man auf der Foto-Seite, so wird das Foto mit einer maximalen Breite von 800 Pixel angezeigt. Wurde aber ein größeres Foto upgeloaded, kann man auf das Foto klicken und es wird ein Overlay über die Seite gelegt und das Foto so groß wie möglich - mit etwas Rand - angezeigt.

Features:

Auto-Resize: Die Foto-Größe passt sich an die Browserfenster-Größe an.Fullsize: Mit Klick auf das Icon mit den 4 Pfeilen kann man das Foto einzeln ins Browserfenster laden.
Bis jetzt hatte da die Galerie ein etwas seltsames Verhalten. Es wurde ein immer eine Spur zu kleines Fenster geöffnet, in dem das Foto zu sehen war.

----------


## stephan-

Ich hab einen Fehler. Wenn ich im Produkte und Technik auf Seite 2 des "Tuningidee Luftdämpfer"-Threads gehe, kommt ein Error "Seite nicht gefunden, Weiterleitung auf Hauptseite" . Und wenn ich dann auf Seite 1 des Threads klicke öffnet sich automatisch Seite 2. Die erste Seite des Threads ist nicht mehr aufrufbar für mich, drücke ich auf "erste" oder "1" lande ich immer wieder auf der 2. Seite. 
Edit: Bei allen anderen Threads gibts dieses Problem nicht.  :Confused:

----------


## noox

Danke für die Infos, werd' mir das gleich ansehen.

----------


## noox

Ok, es sollte jetzt gehen - ist ein Bug, der vermutlich schon immer da war, aber scheinbar noch keinem Aufgefallen ist. Die Thread-Links werden Suchmaschinen-optimiert und zwar so:

threadId-Thread-Titel.html - also etwa: 12345-das-ist-ein-test-thread.html (für Seite 1)
oder
threadId-Thread-Titel-2.html - also etwa: 12345-das-ist-ein-test-thread-2.html (für Seite 2)

Desswegen darf der Thread-Titel nicht mit einer Zahl enden, weil sonst die Erkennung der Seite nicht hinhaut. Er würde dann immer zu der Seite gehen, die der letzten Zahl im Thread-Titel entspricht. Wenn es die nicht gibt, geht er auf die letzte Seite. 

Deswegen habe ich an Thread-Titeln, die mit Zahlen enden intern immer ein -dh hinzugefügt.

Der oben geannte Thread endete mit ...720???. Scheinbar prüfe ich zuerst auf das Ende, füge dann kein -dh dazu, weil's mit ? endet. Aber danach entferne ich alle speziellen Zeichen. Und dann bleibt 720 am Ende übrig.

Ich hab inzwischen einfach mal den Thread umbenannt und die ??? entfernt.

----------


## noox

Problem ist jetzt gelöst. Jetzt funktionieren auch Thread-Titel mit Zahlen am Ende mit abschließenden Sonderzeichen.

----------

